# Disabling Dell D620 mouse stick or touch pad



## marco916 (Jul 11, 2007)

Does anybody know if you can either disable the mouse joystick or touchpad or both on the Dell D620, I didn't see anything in the BIOS unless it's labeled something else.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You disable it in the Windows mouse properties. Go to the tab at the very right.


----------



## tatal107 (Dec 18, 2007)

hi

(i'm french, sorry for approximative english)

ok for disable the touchpad, but is it possible to disable on the joystick
???????:wave:


----------



## tatal107 (Dec 18, 2007)

tatal107 said:


> hi
> 
> (i'm french, sorry for approximative english)
> 
> ...


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

depending upon the joystick, check game controllers in your control panel.


----------

